# Cinnamon beer?



## Tech02 (3/2/16)

I heard about beer with cinnamon? Is this good? And can I easy brew it?


----------



## gone brewing (11/4/16)

Take a cinnamon stick and break it up, boil it in 200mL water for 5 minutes and add different amounts to a few bottles of your next batch. Maybe throw some of the cinnamon in a bottle as well. Goes nice in a Belgian pale ale.


----------



## evildrakey (20/6/16)

Medieval Brewer here - have done about a dozen Cinnamon Beers. It's a common ingredient in my Gruit Ales.
What I can recommend is using Cassia Bark rather than Cinnamon Sticks.

Why - most commercial dried cinnamon powder is cassia rather than cinnamon.

Cassia will give you a more delicate cinnamon flavour, less burn. Think 'hot cinnamon donut' aroma. Also adds a great woody flavour to the beer as well...

Don't use powdered cinnamon in your beers - you'll never get it to clear.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamomum_cassia
I usually pop down to my local Vietnamese grocer who sells it in kilo bags for about $16 which is enough for a few brews.


----------

